

Why some social media have explanatory value. - vincentleeuwen
http://blog.sntmnt.com/post/35231561206/why-some-social-media-have-explanatory-value-and-others
In-depth post about why I believe that some social media sources can be used to predict everyday events and used of insights, while others don't.
======
andrear
excellent piece.

